# Where are they



## C Nash (Dec 29, 2009)

Just wondering where some of the oldies have gone? Hertig, Thumbs, Gary B and Poppy are a few that come to mind. Anyone heard from BroDavid. 

Guess it's time for roll call


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 29, 2009)

Re: Where are they

"Here!"  And even "Present!"


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 29, 2009)

Re: Where are they

ME TOO!!


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Re: Where are they

up front and present :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## CharlieS (Dec 29, 2009)

Re: Where are they

Here - most every day....


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

Re: Where are they

here  
Bro David is MIA ,, have not heard a thng from him in a while ,, and Hertig ,, now that i don"t know  :question:


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Re: Where are they

well I , Rod and Ken used to talk to Bro Dave on Skype, but he just went blank on us. I tried to e-mail but his e-mail was down. So I don't know what happen to him. But again this happen just before Ken's Meet and Greet in Oct which he was coming and buying a camper from Ken and stay awhile during the Meet & Greet.  :laugh:


----------



## CharlieS (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Where are they

Based on the role call, looks like only 6 of us this forum...

That is pretty exclusive...  I wish I could afford to get into a golf club like that.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Where are they

Charlie you can if you build you own, maybe a par 3 course for me. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## CharlieS (Jan 1, 2010)

Re: Where are they

Hollis

How about one par 3 hole? You and me?


----------



## CharlieS (Jan 1, 2010)

Re: Where are they

Hollis

How about one par 3 hole? You and me?


----------



## LEN (Jan 1, 2010)

Re: Where are they

Guess only the "oldies" responded.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 1, 2010)

Re: Where are they

hey Charlie about a game at the next M&G if it is held at Kens this year. We will make us a par 3 course. But again there will be no sand traps, only cow paddies :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: . Happy NEW YEAR


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Jan 1, 2010)

Re: Where are they


----------



## CharlieS (Jan 1, 2010)

Re: Where are they

You got it Hollis..

Being a country boy from WVa, I know about those cow paddies.    I grew up a couple of hours from Kenneth's place.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 1, 2010)

Re: Where are they

good deal Charlie, I will bring a my #9 chipper and putter, that all I will need :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: . Now to give you a chance I will admit I haven't played in 35 years, but I was the champ on our par 3 course :laugh:  :laugh: , yeah right. I hope weare able to bump into each other  this year.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 1, 2010)

Re: Where are they

I can see it now....The 2010 RVUSA Meet and Greet Golf Tournament.


----------



## CharlieS (Jan 1, 2010)

Re: Where are they

Well Hollis - this should be interesting. You haven't played in 35 years. I play often but it looks like I haven't hit a ball in 35 years. I quit keeping score and looking for lost balls years ago. It's the only way I can enjoy the game.

Kenneth - I think a 2010 Meet and Greet Golf Tournament is a great idea..

Happy New Year to all...

Hollis - we will meet somewhere, guaranteed.

Charlie


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

Re: Where are they

i tried golf ,, "once"  but i found it would be cheaper to buy a dozen boomerangs ,, everytime i missed the ball ,, well a club went flying ,, hence the boomerangs  , i never had to go look for them     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 2, 2010)

Re: Where are they

Afraid to get any golf clubs.  The Tiger Wood thing might give Betty ideas   :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Jan 2, 2010)

Re: Where are they

Miniature Golf Tournament would probably be the way to go!!


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Re: Where are they

but Nash you would have to cheat on Betty, and we know that not going to happen, we know you are smarter than that. beside you don't have the bank account as Tiger does. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 2, 2010)

Re: Where are they

:laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## cwishert (Jan 4, 2010)

Re: Where are they

I was going to say that also Nash.  The girl was not after his golf clubs!   I don't follow golf too much but I am wondering about his wife too.  He has been way to big for way too long for this to be the first time.  Anyway that is off the subject.  I am here, not an oldie but a goodie.  I have also wondered of the whereabouts of some of the more knowledgeable and punny posters!  But I guess it is like me, they don't have as much time as before to get on the site and maybe not having any trouble with the rv.


----------



## *scooter* (Jan 6, 2010)

Re: Where are they

As far as role call...I'm here...as far as golf. I know when to quit before I totally embarass myself and those around me.


----------



## brodavid (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: Where are they

I am here also


----------



## Triple E (Jan 21, 2010)

Re: Where are they

Brother Dave where have you been?  You disappeared about 3 months ago.  Hope all is well.  If not, I hope all will be well.  Good to have you back.     



 :8ball:


----------



## brodavid (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: Where are they

my ticker try to stop again, doing better, still in my chair, but I can not complain, went by the graveyard the other day and they were burying a young man who die from a heart attack at the age of 25


----------

